# purigen mesh bag



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

does anyone know if this media bag will work for purigen? I don't know if its fine enough

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-suppli ... -bags.html


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have another question
I have some plants in my tank along with some driftwood, I plan to get some purigen to reduce the tannis color of the water. won't the purigen eliminate my nitrates which feed my plants? 
how can I remedy this problem?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

According to their website, "Purigen® controls ammonia, nitrites and nitrates by removing nitrogenous organic waste that would otherwise release these harmful compounds. "

If you are adding inorganic nitrate to your tank as a fertilizer, Purigen will not remove that.

If you are worried, use activated carbon, instead.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

well i'm not adding anything to help feed my plants. I just know that plants feed on Nitrates in the water. My purpose for getting purigen is for the tannis. So you suggest I just use carbon instead, I didn't know carbon removes tannis. thanks


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I added Purigen to help remove the tannins from a large piece of driftwood and it didn't seem to affect the lace java ferns I have. Java ferns are a fairly easy plant to care for so if you have more sensitive plants, not sure how they will react.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

ok thanks,
what about my initial question?

does anyone know if this media bag will work for purigen? I don't know if its fine enough

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-suppli ... -bags.html

the link works above


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know and cannot tell from the picture. I actually just used one of my pantyhose to put the purigen in....LOL


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

i hope your a woman
lol


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

it doesnt have any specific info on it.
it just says "fine mesh bag"
I got it at petsmart for .99 cents
its made by HBH


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

marius432 said:


> i hope your a woman
> lol


NJmomie...=NJ mommy.


----------

